# monthly health insurance



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, while I was living in Spain, I was a member of Salus health centre in Benalmadena, I paid €45 a month and this gave me a doctor and covered me for everything including hospital treatments/stays etc. Does anyone know of something simarlar to this here in the Algarve? Thanks


----------

